# Frame of the year



## ph1L (22. November 2005)

Es ist Winter... hier liegt Schnee...
Also was tuh ich?
Klar! Ich starte hiermit die Wahl des Frame of the Year.
(Da ich in nem Vote bestimmt Rahmen vergessen würde darf
hier jeder seinen lieblings Trial Rahmen nennen)
Eine Stimme - Alle Radgrößen erlaubt (20"/26"/24" whatever...) - und natürlich nur Trial Rahmen   

Meine Stimme geht an den *Coustellier Rahmen*
weil es nur wenige gibt die diesen Rahmen wirklich stylisch bewegen außerdem
hat er schon fast Kultstatus in meinen Augen.

fröhliches posten und ich wünsche euch allen noch so lange wie möglich Schneefreie Trialtage.


----------



## Monty98 (22. November 2005)

26": eindeutig *Coustellier*

20": *Grossman *01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noonnet (22. November 2005)

20"    eindeutig: *GU Typhoon*

26"    eindeutig: *Cousteillier*


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (22. November 2005)

20": hoffmann

26": coustellier


----------



## kingpin18 (22. November 2005)

26" : Coust


----------



## AcaPulco (22. November 2005)

26": Zoo Pitbull    CNC


----------



## LauraPalmer (22. November 2005)

20": eindeutig *Monty 221 ti full disc* - einfach revolutionär.
24": *ashton* - weil er mir am besten gefällt.
26": schwierig: coustellier oder endorphin; der endorphin ist leicht und wahrscheinlich neben dem syntace der hochwertigste trialrahmen überhaupt - hat auch was revolutionäres; der coust ist das Antrittsmonster schlechthin - für mich als 1/2 Kurbelfetischist besonders wichtig... hmmm dieses Jahr gewinnt der *coustellier*!


----------



## ChrisKing (22. November 2005)

20": Scott Point Zero

26": Univega Ram 929


----------



## jockie (22. November 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> 20": Scott Point Zero
> 
> 26": Univega Ram 929


*krrrrrrrrrrrrrr* Das du nichtmal ernst bleiben kannst. Schreib's wenigstens richtig...626...929 is'n Por(n)sche und viel zu selten


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (22. November 2005)

Zoo Pitbull 05


----------



## ChrisKing (22. November 2005)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> *krrrrrrrrrrrrrr* Das du nichtmal ernst bleiben kannst. Schreib's wenigstens richtig...626...929 is'n Por(n)sche und viel zu selten



lol oh.. naja gut, dann eben das 626. Aber auf jeden Fall Univega!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (23. November 2005)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> *krrrrrrrrrrrrrr* Das du nichtmal ernst bleiben kannst. Schreib's wenigstens richtig...626...929 is'n Por(n)sche und viel zu selten



929 isn mazda. vielleicht hast du den 959 gemeint.


----------



## ecols (23. November 2005)

Porsche 929:





wo eh scho winter is..


----------



## Ray (23. November 2005)

das is aber ein 928 gts


----------



## jem23 (23. November 2005)

20': allgemein->monty 221ti    (für mich alleine jedoch univega ram tr676 ganz einfach weils *mein*  Rahmen diesen Jahres ist und die geo rokkt)

26': koxx marcovinco oder zoo pitbull ich kann mich nich entscheiden    die sind beide saucool obwohl das vinco teil sieht einfach phat böse aus dafür macht der name vom pitbull alleine schon was her.. kp und eh unwichtig.. 20'rulez!


----------



## jockie (23. November 2005)

Meist gucke ich tatsächlich mal nach, bevor ich poste...und 'nen Porsche 929 gibt's tatsächlich. Ja, 'nen Mazda auch, aber wen interessiert der?! *g*


----------



## mtb-trialer. (23. November 2005)

ist der coust nicht schon aus dem letzten jahr??

naja mein favourite:  endorfin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (23. November 2005)

ganz klar top meine 2 hoffmann bikes keine mucken gemacht dieses jahr absolut zuverlässig






joa die endorfin sind auch nicht schlecht quasi wie mein bike nur ohne ibs


----------



## 525Rainer (23. November 2005)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Meist gucke ich tatsächlich mal nach, bevor ich poste...und 'nen Porsche 929 gibt's tatsächlich. Ja, 'nen Mazda auch, aber wen interessiert der?! *g*



interne bezeichnung? so wie 931,937,951 oder 997?
keine ahnung was das für einer sein soll. ein rennwagen?


*mein favourit ist tommytrailers hoffman in schwarz.*

und 20 zoll hab ich keinen favouriten. die gefallen mir eigentlich alle nicht


----------



## tommytrialer (23. November 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> *tommytrailers*




6 setzen


----------



## sebi-online88 (23. November 2005)

Also meine Wahl fällt bei 26" klar auf das Rad mit der meisten Liebe zum Handwerk !!! Das Endorfin Beast 06


----------



## trialsrider (23. November 2005)

Adamant!   
endorfin!   
Syntace!   

Kann mich echt nicht entscheiden.....


----------



## Flachzange 007 (23. November 2005)

Das Coust ist wirklich sau geil nur bei mir wird es auf nächste Saison wohl das Endorfin werden. Hoffe das die Rahmen noch vor Weihnachten kommen werden so wie Sebi gesagt hat. Geschenke


----------



## jockie (23. November 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> interne bezeichnung? so wie 931,937,951 oder 997?
> keine ahnung was das für einer sein soll. ein rennwagen?


"S4/GT Sportcoupé", oder so. Müsste ziemlich aussehen wie der 928. Ich habe leider die drei silbernen Bildbände zu den Porsche Sondermodellen und Experimentalmodellen nicht mehr zur Hand, die sind bei meinem Vater in Polen.

Bekanntermaßen hat Porsche ja auch Hunderte andere Vehikel und Prototypen gebaut. Der VW-Käfer-Motor ist von Porsche, den Motor der Harley V-Rod haben die (mit-)entworfen, Flugzeugmotoren haben die auch schon fast immer gebaut, Sternmotoren, Amphibienfahrzeuge, und und und. Dass sie mal 'nen Wankelmotor gebaut haben kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, die Soundfetischisten...aber da könnte ich mich locker täuschen.



			
				525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> *mein favourit ist tommytrailers hoffman in schwarz.*
> 
> und 20 zoll hab ich keinen favouriten. die gefallen mir eigentlich alle nicht


Ich enthalte mich mal bei der Wahl, habe dafür dieses Jahr einfach zu wenig fremde Räder unter mir gehabt. Teste aus Überzeugung - außer bei Kaufentscheidungen - keine fremden Vehikel (egal wieviele Räder dran sind), die ich im worst-case nicht gleich Bar bezahlen könnte.

Ansonsten wären bei mir wohl aus Lokalpatriotismus, objektiv und auch vom Service her gesehen die Hoffmänner die erste Wahl. Die sehen alle auch aus der Nähe sauber verarbeitet/geschweißt aus, sind nüchtern funktionabel...sind eine mir logisch erscheinende Komposition aus Rohrstärken und -formen...und dass man für so einen Preis (Rahmen) eigentlich noch 'ne Wunsch-Geo kriegt ist jawohl geil-o-mat. Außerdem rockt das Hinterhofschrauberbuden-Image, das ich damit assoziiere *g*
 
Werde nächstes Jahr mal eines ins Auge fassen...in Kinderradgröße.


----------



## biketrialer (23. November 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist Winter... hier liegt Schnee...
> Also was tuh ich?
> .



nur mist posten......
war nur spass 

im ernst: trialtech!!

@tommytrialer: die hauswand müsste mal neu gestrichen werden, kümmere dich doch mal darum.....!!  

toto


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (23. November 2005)

mein lieblings 20" 
monty 221ti
wenn auch n bissl verschleisanfällig  
mein lieblings 26"
trialtech ibs
martin engelhardt replika
(sau leicht wenn auch ohne disc und ne sau geile geo)
die keiner kennt  
nee fährt sich einfach sau geil.  

also dann werd ich mal vid schneiden.

gruß sebo


----------



## locdog (24. November 2005)

26" ECHO HIFI   weil interesantes designe was auch was bringt und weil die rorhe was aushalten wen mann gegen brattert und das bei 2070 gewicht...was will man mehr, halt ein MOD mit erwachsenen radern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (24. November 2005)

20": Das BT was nächstes Frühjahr rauskommt....


----------



## Schevron (24. November 2005)

gibts da schon genaueres?
länge usw?


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. November 2007)

2 Jahre später... es schnei/regnet wieder

also dasselbe nochmal von vorn


20": Hoffmann - TheAnswer´08

26": Koxx - Hydroxx (PORNO)

(Phil's neues Bike is Schuld^^)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. November 2007)

Bei 26" wÃ¼rde ich mal stark zu Czar tendieren.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (25. November 2007)

hmmm...
also porno sind auf jeden fall die monty höckertiere...da ganz was anderes!
jo s hydroxx 26er sieht auch geil aus...aber eig nur s original vom gilles ;-)
wobei ich auch auf die 08er hoffmann team modelle gespannt bin.
soll doch wieder einige neue tolle details geben.

ja... was hat der trialmarkt sonst noch zu bieten?
vorschläge?


----------



## kingpin18 (25. November 2007)

Mein Fav. ist das Coustellier V2


----------



## Eisbein (25. November 2007)

Atomz!


----------



## KermitB4 (25. November 2007)

So vom Aussehen finde ich bei den 26er das Koxx Boxx geil.

MFG


----------



## hns (25. November 2007)

ich bin ihn zwar nie gefahren und orientiere mich nicht mehr nur aufs trialen, aber der zebdi war mein "jugendtraum" könnte man sagen. planet-x hat der welt keinen gefallen getan, als es den nich mehr gab. weiß vielleicht einer warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffmanntrial (26. November 2007)

20": Hoffmann natürlich

26": Hoffmann was den sonst


----------



## Schevron (26. November 2007)

20" Monty Kamel
26" Hoffmann IBS exzenter mit dem knick im oberrohr
24" Hoffmann (David Hoffmann edition)


----------

